# Alaska Duck Hunt Pic's!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just got back from Valdez, Ak after a Sea Duck hunt! Had the time of my life...Here's some pic's!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hunted over hand carved Harlequin decoys! This was the bird that I was most interested in harvesting!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a pic of my 1st Harlequin that I shot! I nearly pizzed myself I was so excited!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's my 1st Barrow's Goldeneye's...The other bird I was really after!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Awesome pics Rick! 
That is on my "to-do in less than ten years" list for sure!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wow, that first picture is the ****.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pic's Rick.

One question. Did you have any eiders flying around?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope...They shot a few King's there last year...If you've seen The Swampers Salty Season DVD, the guy who guided them, took us out as well, Tim Bouchard from Alaska Wildfowl Adventures. We had No luck with King's, Oldsquaws and the Scotters were hard to come by as well.

Here's a couple of pic's of Barrow's working our decoys...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

And another one that is now going on the wall!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's an up close pic of a Harley! Definatly one of my favorite birds! The blue's on these birds are spectacular!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Head shot!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Steve "Water Swater" Sharpe and myself with a good day's hunt!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pic's

Thanks for sharing. And thanks for the info on the Eiders.

I am going to plan a sea duck trip shortly.

Chuck


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Chuck-If you want King's..The Aluetian Islands is the place for them...Very spendy trip...I checked into it...Someday, that will happen for me...Kodiak is also a possibility, but not as likely to harvest a King...Valdez would be very rare!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I will look into it.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Very nice,congrats. How deep was that water? What kind of camera did you use?

Alex


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I forget the model...It was a Cannon something...Here's a few more...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

First Bufflehead in a long time!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

And one last one for you...


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Rick,

Nice job looks like you had blast and what a colorful pile of ducks!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow.  Speechless.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Now there is something to be JEALOUS about!

Congrats on a what looks like an incredible hunt.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

That looks fun, nice looking ducks. Any of them going to the wall?


----------



## daud (Dec 20, 2006)

very nice freind.

look like in israel :wink:

freind,how you call them?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very cool Rick, very cool. Like dblkluk said, it's on my list as well.


----------



## ADREF (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome pics, not only of the birds but the scenery too. 
Can I ask Santa for a sea duck hunt next year? Not sure I've been good enough for that one.
Great to see pictures of distant duck hunting locations, congrats on your success.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Cool pics, but when I go to Alaska I'm going for the 60" bull moose.


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice pics!

Looks like you had a great time.

We had a blast up there, Tim is a great guy. It is definitely a trip all waterfowls should make st least once! Just for the scenery alone!


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow... :lol: No Longtails??? The time of year, and locale plays a part in what you kill I suppose? Perhaps you Guys targeted only GE's, and Harli's?


----------

